# Orijen Red large bag $95 dollars - Ridiculous



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Today went to the feed store where I buy my dogs their food. They have the best prices around. I have been feeding Orijen Red but not any more. Today I took the bag of food up to the counter they scanned it and it was over $95 dollars. Are you freaking kidding me 25lbs (approximate) for $95. 

I said forget it I was just in last week I said and it has gone up over $12 dollars (with taxes). They said that Orijen has raised their food prices $10 and another raise is forecast. I thought this could not be true. I checked with a friend of mine and in retail. It is true - $10 per bag increase on Orijen side! :-o ](*,)

How much are you paying?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I just bought a couple bags last Monday at $70 and change each bag.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude you must be rich! I'm cheap, feed Canidae as dog does great on this food. Has super clean teeth too :twisted:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

$23.99/40 lbs - Costco brand dog food. $95 a bag is out of my league.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn't pay the $95. I cannot afford that no way! The price changed in one week! 

I saw what they paid for the food at cost and they were taking their full mark up either.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I cringe at $50+ a bag. Tried a "better" food once, dogs ate just as much as they did of the cheaper shit - the only difference I noticed was with the expensive fish based food my dogs smelled like Boston harbor at low tide on a hot sunny day. I was not impressed.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Today went to the feed store where I buy my dogs their food. They have the best prices around. I have been feeding Orijen Red but not any more. Today I took the bag of food up to the counter they scanned it and it was over $95 dollars. Are you freaking kidding me 25lbs (approximate) for $95.
> 
> I said forget it I was just in last week I said and it has gone up over $12 dollars (with taxes). They said that Orijen has raised their food prices $10 and another raise is forecast. I thought this could not be true. I checked with a friend of mine and in retail. It is true - $10 per bag increase on Orijen side! :-o ](*,)
> 
> How much are you paying?


$62 at the store I go to. The owner told me Orijen has a minimum and maximum price you can sell it for. He sells it for the minimum. Sounds like the place you're going is selling it at max. Which happens if there isn't competition around. I don't feed it though, I have a couple dogs and I ain't made out of money!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I buy the regular Orijen - it's about $70 for the bag, but with tax it's about $80. I know the fish based and the red meat versions are pricier- I was feeding fish because I had a dog that didn't tolerate chicken, but switched him to Acana and the other dogs to regular Orijen to save a few bucks.

I was eyeballing the President's Choice grain free fish formula at the supermarket on the weekend. It looked pretty good ingredient wise and price was a whole lot cheaper. Not sure I can go supermarket brand, but I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I was just at my store yesterday. The regular Orijen (chicken) was $70, the fish formula which I now get was I think 78, plus since I bought 3 at once I get an additional 10% off (in store promotion) and every 11th (or something like that) bag is free.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

HOLY $95!!!! Im all about great kibble but that's insane. I'll stick with Artemis, thank you


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually just bought this for $83/bag... Then found out I have access to ripped bags for $30... I'll be going this route from now on.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I just found a grain free food that has rated really high. It has 3 varieties - comes in Chicken, Salmon and Buffalo. It is called "*Before Grains*" by Merrick. Cost me $63 including taxes and the food has rated really well. I think I am going to try it.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I find this funny. You see post on wdf and evryone loves this food ,feed it it's the best ect. Then the food is on back order and the price goes up. Now it's wtf ? I looked when i went to work and we got a letter from tyem saying the prices will be going up. May have to di with them geting new sources for there protiens ect. Any waY you look at it i would never feed. If you can look into other foods like earthborn ,now or go.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Today went to the feed store where I buy my dogs their food. They have the best prices around. I have been feeding Orijen Red but not any more. Today I took the bag of food up to the counter they scanned it and it was over $95 dollars. Are you freaking kidding me 25lbs (approximate) for $95.


It's not just Orijen Shane .. with the price of fuel and production costs, EVERYTHING is going up bro! This is why I buy my food off the back of a truck in the middle of a dirt road in rural Quebec! 

I get 18kg of frozen ground chicken for $9 and beef liver for $15. 

As much as I think that Orijen/Acana/Fromm/Blue Buffalo etc are all superior kibbles I just can't justify the price any more. Since I have access to this Quebec slaughterhouse/butcher I will go out of my way to never sway from buying my food like it was a drug deal off the back of the truck now! :neutral:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Orijen is not available here because of quarantine issues but EVO is $150 for 28lbs, in fact most of the imported dog foods like California natural etc are that price.

I pay $110 for 33lbs of Nutro Natural choice manufactured here. I have to mix it with a super market brand which costs $50 for 33lbs. 

So dog food is not cheap here!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Today went to the feed store where I buy my dogs their food. They have the best prices around. I have been feeding Orijen Red but not any more. Today I took the bag of food up to the counter they scanned it and it was over $95 dollars. Are you freaking kidding me 25lbs (approximate) for $95.
> 
> I said forget it I was just in last week I said and it has gone up over $12 dollars (with taxes). They said that Orijen has raised their food prices $10 and another raise is forecast. I thought this could not be true. I checked with a friend of mine and in retail. It is true - $10 per bag increase on Orijen side! :-o ](*,)
> 
> How much are you paying?


.29 a pound for chicken leg quarters by the case. The only animals we feed out of a sack are chickens and they would rather eat a june bug.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sara Waters said:


> Orijen is not available here because of quarantine issues but EVO is $150 for 28lbs, in fact most of the imported dog foods like California natural etc are that price.
> 
> I pay $110 for 33lbs of Nutro Natural choice manufactured here. I have to mix it with a super market brand which costs $50 for 33lbs.
> 
> So dog food is not cheap here!


 
Holy hell! Whats the advantage to spending that much for mediocre dog food then?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> The only animals we feed out of a sack are chickens and they would rather eat a june bug.


 
Mine clean the mice out of the barns.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Have you looked into Diamond naturals. Check out the ingredients, they compare with a lot of the other dog foods that are almost 30 dollars more. My dogs do well on it. Make sure you look at the naturals. Just bought a bag of puppy food. It was 39.99 for a 40 pound bag.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm paying $46 for a 30 something pound bag of Nutro natural Large Breed Adult. If it gets much higher I'll be looking at something cheeper .


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

And people say feeding raw is expensive? I haven't priced kibble in almost 15 years.
My 100lb working (SAR) bloodhound male costs me between 30-40/month in meat every month, depending on what I buy.

Wow, I'll stick with raw!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

sam wilks said:


> Have you looked into Diamond naturals. Check out the ingredients, they compare with a lot of the other dog foods that are almost 30 dollars more. My dogs do well on it. Make sure you look at the naturals. Just bought a bag of puppy food. It was 39.99 for a 40 pound bag.


Same thing they sell at Costco as their brand, with a different bag. $23.99 for 40 lbs (was $22.79 up until gas went up)
Kirkland has a puppy food too, it was I want to say $12 for 20 lbs - pup didn't care for it too much so I stuck him on the adult food.


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

Acana is made by the same people as Orijen (champion pet foods) but is a touch more economical (and a little lower in protein level). Also you can apply for their breeders program which will give you 1 free bag for every 4 that you buy. This applys to both their lines of food. 
Maria


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> It's not just Orijen Shane .. with the price of fuel and production costs, EVERYTHING is going up bro! This is why I buy my food off the back of a truck in the middle of a dirt road in rural Quebec!
> 
> I get 18kg of frozen ground chicken for $9 and beef liver for $15.
> 
> As much as I think that Orijen/Acana/Fromm/Blue Buffalo etc are all superior kibbles I just can't justify the price any more. Since I have access to this Quebec slaughterhouse/butcher I will go out of my way to never sway from buying my food like it was a drug deal off the back of the truck now! :neutral:


Hey Geoff, you are right! Here on the island fuel is over $5 dollars a gallon! I have used raw in the past. I have used a butcher's block (had the liver or heart and veggies already in it). The cost went up as well on it that is why I quite feeding it - craziness this is! I should take another look at it.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Sara Waters said:


> Orijen is not available here because of quarantine issues but EVO is $150 for 28lbs, in fact most of the imported dog foods like California natural etc are that price.
> 
> I pay $110 for 33lbs of Nutro Natural choice manufactured here. I have to mix it with a super market brand which costs $50 for 33lbs.
> 
> So dog food is not cheap here!


Where do you live?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> .29 a pound for chicken leg quarters by the case. The only animals we feed out of a sack are chickens and they would rather eat a june bug.


What are you using for your veggie mix?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The more expensive dry food here costs about $110 per 18kg (42lbs). For me I buy minced chicken carcass's and lamb off cuts for about .90c /kg (.90/2.2lbs)
I will also buy them farm brand dry food which is around 1.00/kg and mix some in with there chicken and lamb. 
Oh and they have vegemite toast in the mornings.
Costs me about $1.00 per day each dog to feed.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mel boschwitz said:


> And people say feeding raw is expensive? I haven't priced kibble in almost 15 years.
> My 100lb working (SAR) bloodhound male costs me between 30-40/month in meat every month, depending on what I buy.
> 
> Wow, I'll stick with raw!!


It's can be about the same, I buy some local and some store bought..with all the extras like fish oil/ Vit E /fresh frozen tripe/ Ben n Jerrys..it averages out to $3.75 a lb and my dog eats 3-4 lbs a day.

I bought a big bag of that red orijen about a month ago because I was going to switch for convenience, it's still in the freezer..I will sell it below cost plus shipping :lol:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Where do you live?


Australia. Orijen because of its reduced processing procedures had to be irradiated, and because it wasnt for human consunption they nuke it - killed quite a few cats that ate the nuked product.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I just found a grain free food that has rated really high. It has 3 varieties - comes in Chicken, Salmon and Buffalo. It is called "*Before Grains*" by Merrick. Cost me $63 including taxes and the food has rated really well. I think I am going to try it.


this is a great food as well. I was feeding this but just switched to the Orijen... no real reason for the switch though other than we're getting a puppy and the BG doesn't have a puppy formula and Orijen does.


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried the Before Grains....it was ok, but i found that my dogs were gassy. With 4 in the house it made for not so nice evenings in the family room 
Natures variety i think is reasonably priced too... i fed the Prarie line to my dogs for years and have also used the Instinct food (which is grain free) The dogs did great on these foods! Natures Variety also has a breeders program of some sort and some pet food outlets do every 10th bag free which helps too!
Maria


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

Oooops...! Meant to say also, if there's anyone that is a fan of Merrick foods, they also have a line called
Wholeearth farms...MUCH more economical than Merrick!
Maria


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

This company is in Western Canada, you can get 24lbs blocks of raw chicken with veggies for a $ 1.00 with taxes.

http://www.mountaindogfood.com/pricelistindex.html


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam Rawlings said:


> This company is in Western Canada, you can get 24lbs blocks of raw chicken with veggies for a $ 1.00 with taxes.
> 
> http://www.mountaindogfood.com/pricelistindex.html


Available at the cheap price at warehouse locations only, according to website.

Which ones are warehouses ? http://mountaindogfood.com/wheretobuyindex.html


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Available at the cheap price at warehouse locations only, according to website.
> 
> Which ones are warehouses ? http://mountaindogfood.com/wheretobuyindex.html


The two offices listed under contacts, Edmonton & Coquitlam. I'm sure even with shipping it would be cheaper then what you're paying now.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you use this food ??


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't feed it to my dogs anymore, we moved from Coquitlam about a year ago and I switched to kibble. The dogs all did fine on their food, but to be honest I didn't notice any major difference in the dogs feeding raw or the kibble. With the price of Orijen and Acana going up I'm thinking of switching back.


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

I feed my dog Wellness CORE (Original) and it cost about $60 for a 26 lbs bag and it last about a month. I only have one dog so I dont mind the price but once I get another dog ill probably be switching to a little bit cheaper brand of food.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Hey Geoff, you are right! Here on the island fuel is over $5 dollars a gallon! I have used raw in the past. I have used a butcher's block (had the liver or heart and veggies already in it). The cost went up as well on it that is why I quite feeding it - craziness this is! I should take another look at it.


That Mountain Dog Food company that Adam mentioned the products sounds a lot like the food I get as well, with the same type of prices. Maybe if they don't have a reseller on the island buy a large freezer and do a little part time business. I'm sure the others in your training group would like access to inexpensive RAW as well. 

What was the price of that butcher block you were getting that sounds like good stuff!! 

What's that fuel price per litre? In Eastern ON/Western Quebec it is any where from $1.22/ltr in Ottawa to what I saw in Montreal yesterday at $1.36/ltr . So the shippers are really getting gouged and pass on the gouging to us!























All this inflation around fuel and shipping of goods makes me want get a chicken coop to raise chickens in the back yard for eggs and meat. That and recertify my hunting licenses, bullets are a lot cheaper than fuel these days and even a small deer will feed the dogs for a good while.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

All this inflation around fuel and shipping of goods makes me want get a chicken coop to raise chickens in the back yard for eggs and meat. That and recertify my hunting licenses, bullets are a lot cheaper than fuel these days and even a small deer will feed the dogs for a good while.[/QUOTE]




I think this is the ticket, and the meat is fresh!:smile:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

i did buy orijen but the last two bags have been the grain free at costco for $1/lb (alternated with chicken leg quarters)


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> That Mountain Dog Food company that Adam mentioned the products sounds a lot like the food I get as well, with the same type of prices. Maybe if they don't have a reseller on the island buy a large freezer and do a little part time business. I'm sure the others in your training group would like access to inexpensive RAW as well.
> 
> What was the price of that butcher block you were getting that sounds like good stuff!!
> 
> ...


Just wondering how do you get a hunting license from your country? Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> Just wondering how do you get a hunting license from your country? Thanks.


Take a 2 part course one on firearm safety which gives you a 'fire arm possession certificate' the PAL is a 10 hour course. As well as a hunter's safety course which is another 10 hour course and pass an Hunter's education exam. It may vary slightly from province to province this is for my province which is Ontario. More info here .. http://www.racentre.com/raweb/E/Sports/gun.html#HuntersEd This is for residents only. 

If you are coming in from another country for a hunting trip, you would be best to contact a Canadian Consulate in your own country or have your expedition organizer or travel agent find out for you.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> Take a 2 part course one on firearm safety which gives you a 'fire arm possession certificate' the PAL is a 10 hour course. As well as a hunter's safety course which is another 10 hour course and pass an Hunter's education exam. It may vary slightly from province to province this is for my province which is Ontario. More info here .. http://www.racentre.com/raweb/E/Sports/gun.html#HuntersEd This is for residents only.
> 
> If you are coming in from another country for a hunting trip, you would be best to contact a Canadian Consulate in your own country or have your expedition organizer or travel agent find out for you.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Theresa MacDonald (Nov 2, 2009)

mel boschwitz said:


> And people say feeding raw is expensive? I haven't priced kibble in almost 15 years.
> My 100lb working (SAR) bloodhound male costs me between 30-40/month in meat every month, depending on what I buy.
> 
> Wow, I'll stick with raw!!


Raw, .30 # at amish butcher/meat market.
100# for $30, feeding 2 dogs!


----------

